# Snow time!



## schowyen (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello, I have a 99 z3 soft top
I’ve been looking for snow car covers, just something that covers and will do well with snow. All the covers look the same, which is fine, but I don’t know where to trust or what to.
Can you guys point me in the right direction?

Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

